# Project #10 - Wilson's stand



## target

Time to post pictures of my next project. This is a 72"x24"x24" tank. He wanted to have drawers in each end and a canopy with easy access. It is going to be a fun build. I should have the stand I am building now completed this weekend and will be starting the framing on this one.


----------



## m_class2g

nice! another fun build for you! 

im sure wilson is excited to setup that tenecor tank!


----------



## target

yeah, he is pretty excited I am sure. I think a stand with drawers is a neat idea so I am excited to see this one come together.


----------



## m_class2g

target said:


> yeah, he is pretty excited I am sure. I think a stand with drawers is a neat idea so I am excited to see this one come together.


yea first time im seeing a stand with end drawers like that. will be interesting for sure!


----------



## hp10BII

That looks really good, nice clean lines and very functional. That idea/concept would work well for space challenged (read smaller) tanks too!

Would Wilson be installing his own set of lights?


----------



## target

Thanks Ed. Yes, Wilson will be installing his own lights. There will also be a sump in the stand as well.


----------



## gklaw

Very coooooool ! Eager to see the finished product Daniel.

Very challenging canopy indeed


----------



## Jasonator

Awesome design! - Inspiring!

...put a patent on that


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I like the little feeding hole and the whole flip up for maintenance. Might have to steal that idea for the canopy reno when I go LED.


----------



## target

gklaw said:


> Very coooooool ! Eager to see the finished product Daniel.
> 
> Very challenging canopy indeed


I am more worried about the drawers. Done them before but they can be a pain.



Jasonator said:


> Awesome design! - Inspiring!
> 
> ...put a patent on that


LOL, thx.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I like the little feeding hole and the whole flip up for maintenance. Might have to steal that idea for the canopy reno when I go LED.


Yeah, we can redesign yours similar when the time comes.


----------



## Slopster

What program do you run for the initial draft of the project???
If i may ask?


----------



## gklaw

Drawers are not that bad. I like the fully extension slide as they have a lot of adjustments. Windsor seems to have the nest prices. Although 4 draws with full extension slides could add a few $ to the project.


----------



## target

Slopster said:


> What program do you run for the initial draft of the project???
> If i may ask?


I use microstation for the design. I am a 3D mechanical designer by trade, so have access to the program at work.



gklaw said:


> Drawers are not that bad. I like the fully extension slide as they have a lot of adjustments. Windsor seems to have the nest prices. Although 4 draws with full extension slides could add a few $ to the project.


Yeah, they could add a bit of price. I will have to check them out though. need to go to Windsor soon anyways.


----------



## target

Got the stand frame completed and the bottom attached. Next step is to begin building the drawers and sheeting. This stand is going to be pine stained a red mahogany and then sealed with a satin clear coat.


----------



## m_class2g

nice. cant wait to see pics!


----------



## target

Yeah, it is going to be a nice looking stand. Just need to free up more time to get into the garage. Full time work, a wife and 2 kids takes up a lot of time. LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1

That's gonna be a great looking stand for sure Daniel. Look forward to seeing the finished project,


----------



## m_class2g

any update on the stand!?


----------



## target

Guess I could post a picture of the frame, but other than that being finished, right now its just a pile of wood. Been doing all the pre-cutting so I can build all at once.


----------



## m_class2g

target said:


> Guess I could post a picture of the frame, but other than that being finished, right now its just a pile of wood. Been doing all the pre-cutting so I can build all at once.


ahhh sounds good! cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## target

Well almost finished the build on this stand. Just need to put the drawer fronts on and it will be finished. Then a really good sanding and it will be time for stain. Sorry there hasn't been any pictures but I was too focused on building and forgot to stop and take them. LOL


----------



## target

Here's some progress shots. The build is finished, just needs a couple extra pieces of wood added under the edge of the plywood by the overflow. Next step is to sand it all, then stain and clear coat.

First picture is from the back of the stand:










From the front, minus the doors:










And the drawers:


----------



## gklaw

Nice Work Daniel !!! Hope you have no copyright on this ?


----------



## Chappy

Whoa - what an awesome stand, Daniel. I can't wait to see this one finished. The idea of the side drawers is very clever. Great job


----------



## target

gklaw said:


> Nice Work Daniel !!! Hope you have no copyright on this ?


LOL, no copyright. This is a very cool design and I am pleased with how it's turned out.



-N/A- said:


> Whoa - what an awesome stand, Daniel. I can't wait to see this one finished. The idea of the side drawers is very clever. Great job


The side drawers are definitely a cool idea. More storage is always a good idea.


----------



## tony1928

Wow that's impressive Daniel. I don't even want to know how much that weighs. Looks awesome.


----------



## target

tony1928 said:


> Wow that's impressive Daniel. I don't even want to know how much that weighs. Looks awesome.


Thanks Tony. It's a beast for sure.


----------



## tony1928

I remember when I was building the stand for my 400. I was so busy building it that when it came time to move it a foot over, I had to get a friend in to help! Never thought a pile of 2x4's would be almost immovable on my own!


----------



## zhasan

The stand looks fabulous! You're very talented Daniel! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## m_class2g

great looking stand! wilsons going to be quite happy! hopefully he can start setting up his tank soon lol.


----------



## target

tony1928 said:


> I remember when I was building the stand for my 400. I was so busy building it that when it came time to move it a foot over, I had to get a friend in to help! Never thought a pile of 2x4's would be almost immovable on my own!


I know what you mean. I can still move this guy by myself, but its getting tough now. Especially with the drawers in.



zhasan said:


> The stand looks fabulous! You're very talented Daniel! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


Thank you. The stain should be on by tonight.



m_class2g said:


> great looking stand! wilsons going to be quite happy! hopefully he can start setting up his tank soon lol.


He really liked the pictures when I sent them to him. The goal is to have the stand to him by Friday.


----------



## thefishwife

Another work of art Daniel, love the drawers! Awesome to include on a stand.


----------



## target

Thanks fishwife.


----------



## target

Got the first 2 coats of stain on the stand and it is looking really good. Another coat of stain tonight, then the clear coat tomorrow and delivery on Friday.


----------



## gklaw

Cannot tell if it is really good if we can see it hehehe  Pretty sure it looks good from a craftsman - patiently waiting for picture.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Gordon, I have to agree  waiting to see some pix too , though I"m sure it looks just great also!


----------



## target

HAHA. Wait until Friday. No more pics until its delivered. Got to keep some surprise.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I guess it's only fair that Wilson get's to see the final product before us lol we'll be looking forward to some pix come Friday :bigsmile:


----------



## target

Stand finished, and delivered. man, was that thing heavy to carry in. Wilson loved it and I am very pleased with how it turned out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## m_class2g

great work! looks great. now time for wilson to setup his tank lol.


----------



## tony1928

Great work Daniel! That looks absolutely huge sitting there empty like that. Can't wait to see it filled up. 

The reflection on there is also priceless.


----------



## hp10BII

tony1928 said:


> Great work Daniel! That looks absolutely huge sitting there empty like that. Can't wait to see it filled up.
> 
> The reflection on there is also priceless.


It looks fabulous! The reflection says, "@%*#! What did Wilson get us into? @%*#!"

I know, because I've heard the same words too, except I'm not Wilson.


----------



## zhasan

Awesome looking stand! and LOL that reflection is priceless!!!


----------



## thefishwife

Lovely colour of stain, what is it? And yes the reflection is priceless.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Looks great Daniel! As usual.....job well done!


----------



## target

m_class2g said:


> great work! looks great. now time for wilson to setup his tank lol.


Yeah, I can't wait to see it filled as well.



tony1928 said:


> Great work Daniel! That looks absolutely huge sitting there empty like that. Can't wait to see it filled up.
> 
> The reflection on there is also priceless.


It did look huge. And yeah, I live the reflection as well



hp10BII said:


> It looks fabulous! The reflection says, "@%*#! What did Wilson get us into? @%*#!"
> 
> I know, because I've heard the same words too, except I'm not Wilson.


HAHA, I know what you mean.



zhasan said:


> Awesome looking stand! and LOL that reflection is priceless!!!


Thank you



thefishwife said:


> Lovely colour of stain, what is it? And yes the reflection is priceless.


The stain is red mahogany.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Looks great Daniel! As usual.....job well done!


Thank you.


----------



## gklaw

tony1928 said:


> The reflection on there is also priceless.


Good observation Tony. But, do you mean "speechless"?

She is thinking: "What have we done "

JK Daniel, looks awesome as least to us. So awesome, she dropped her jaw


----------



## target

HAHA, thanks Gordon. Now I have to do the canopy.


----------



## target

Got some work done on the canopy. I just need to tweek the doors a little, and add a lower trim piece on the front and sides. Then sanding, staining, and clear coat.


----------



## target

First coat of stain on. Second coat tomorrow and then the clear coat.


----------



## target

Canopy now finished and delivered. It looks great. Here's some pictures:

Closed:









Door open:









Fully open:









And of course, some pics with it on the tank:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Looks great Daniel! Job well done!


----------



## m_class2g

looks good!

did wilson add any fish in there to cycle yet!? lol


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Not staining the inside of the canopy wood???

It would offer some protection against humidity and look better when you open the lid.


----------



## target

Diztrbd1 said:


> Looks great Daniel! Job well done!


Thanks



m_class2g said:


> looks good!
> 
> did wilson add any fish in there to cycle yet!? lol


He had some little guys in there. But you can't see them in the pic.



Dunbar Painting said:


> Not staining the inside of the canopy wood???
> 
> It would offer some protection against humidity and look better when you open the lid.


No, no stain on the inside of the canopy. But it was clear coated so humidity won't be an issue. I like the contrast when the lid is open.


----------

